# Any HO racing in Cleveland Ohio area????



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Guys!

I am a HO collector/racer looking for other individuals of the same to get together regularly to race on each others home tracks......

I am looking for others close by in and around my neighborhood by Cleveland Hopkins Airport.

If interested please contact me at this posting......

Thanks!!!!

Wayne :wave:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Take a look at : http://www.ohioho.com/Title.html

A number of the racers who participate in this series are from the Cleveland area. Contact Bob through this website: http://slotcars.hobby-site.com/history/ and he'll set you up with some guys in your area who race on a weekly basis in addition to racing in the Ohio State Series.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks AFXTOO!!!!!

Wayne


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

No problem Wayne. Don't be afraid to show up at the state races either. If you're not going to the Richfield shows already, you should be.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey AFXToo!

I have been going to the Richfield shows for years now.....

I have a new Mr. Coney show right around the corner from me also at the Strongsville Holiday Inn this Fall too.

I can't wait!

Wayne


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

If you need a "fix" in the meantime, check out this place:

Futuretronics
2055 N Ridge Rd E
Lorain, OH 44055
(440) 277-8004

http://www.google.com/maps?hl=en&lr=&q=futuretronics&near=Lorain,+OH&cid=0,0,7437655106258020272&ie=UTF8&ll=41.418435,-82.124899&spn=0.022173,0.039568&om=1

Not rock-bottom prices but he has some stuff you won't find at the HobbyTown type stores, like MM stuff and Canadian and European issue AFX and pre-Mattel Tycos.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a buddy who works with Wayne at futuretronics when they are at the show. I see them at the Richfield show all the time........

By the way AFXToo, where you from? You local in the Cleveland area?

Just curious????

Wayne


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Close enough to know where all the slots are to be found.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey AFXToo!

Have you ever been to Strongsville Hobby?

He has a decent selection of ho and 1/32 cars.......

I buy a lot of my stuff locally through them.

This shop is right around the corner from me.......

The hobbytown in Strongsville has the half dozen tomy cars all the other ones in the cleveland area has.....

Wayne


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yep, been there too. I travel every once in a while and try to find the local hobby shops if I have some extra time. Pittsburgh has (or had) a gem of a shop with AB Charles & Son. Milwaukee has Lucky Bobs, Canton, OH is home to Mark's Model World and Akron, OH has RT 93 Raceway.

We should probably try to compile an up to date list of the remaining slot raceways and hobby shops across the country and around the world. Maybe create a list on the HobbyTalk board?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

That would be very handy 2. We could even ask Hank to make it a sticky. I travel way too much and would really like to have a heads up on race venues and shops.


dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I agree. When you do find a list online it tends to be very outdated. Having it here would allow local people who are familiar with the shops to keep us all up to date.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Unfortunately, A.B.Charles hobby was closed due to an auto seller buying up a strip of land where the shop was.......but apparently they will re-open in September or October.


----------



## modelmax (Sep 6, 2006)

Gentlemen...does anyone have the date for the Richfield fall show? Thank you in advance.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Sunday, October 31, 2006


----------

